# Electrolytic Cell Cathode



## BigDallas (Mar 11, 2011)

For dealing with platinum, what material should my cathode be made of to work properly?

I would like to extract platinum from some scrap that I have by use of an electrolytic cell.
Any recommendations or help would be great.

Thanks, 

BigDallas


----------



## elfixx (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not shure but I think it is impossible to refine PGM via electrolytic cell


----------



## nickvc (Mar 12, 2011)

Cells can be used to concentrate PGMs as in the silver cell having cement silver from inquartation of white gold scrap but I agree with Elfixx that I don't think they are used to refine but simply recover.


----------

